
Why American dental insurance is so unspeakably awful - amitkumar01
http://www.salon.com/2014/03/30/why_american_dental_insurance_is_so_unspeakably_awful_partner/
======
greenyoda
The article doesn't really answer the question of _why_ U.S. dental insurance
has such low yearly limits on coverage (compared to medical insurance). Or why
dental procedures are insured separately from other medical procedures in the
first place. After all, the teeth are as much a part of the body as the lungs
or the appendix. How did this arbitrary division come to be?

